# Hypothetical: would you trade Chris Paul?



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to barge into this forum, but i've been having a discussion on whether or not the Hornets would possibly consider trading Chris Paul for *ANYONE* in the league. I was thinking Kirk Hinrich + Ben Gordon mike be do-able, or maybe Brandon Roy + LeMarcus Aldridge.

Just wanted to see if Hornets fans could come up with any possible package that you'd trade Chris Paul for.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

No.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Without reading who we can possibly trade him for, my answer is NO. If it was my decision I wouldn't trade him for Lebron, D-Wade, Kobe or any other player in the league. Others might feel differently, but he bring a lot more to this team than what you see on the basketball court.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Its not out of the question I think, considering this franchise has traded or let go of every icon associated with this team. Mourning, LJ, BDiddy, Muggsy... so unless Paul's on his way to becoming the greatest face of the Franchinse history (which also isn't out of the question), who knows.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Without reading who we can possibly trade him for, my answer is NO. If it was my decision I wouldn't trade him for Lebron, D-Wade, Kobe or any other player in the league. Others might feel differently, but he bring a lot more to this team than what you see on the basketball court.


Wow, not even Lebron? That's pretty shocking to hear.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Would Cavs fans trade Lebron for Paul?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Its not out of the question I think, considering *this franchise has traded or let go of every icon associated with this team.* Mourning, LJ, BDiddy, Muggsy... so unless Paul's on his way to becoming the greatest face of the Franchinse history (which also isn't out of the question), who knows.


So the Hornets are the only team that has done such a thing I guess?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Both of those trades are absurd.Hinrich and Gordon or Roy and Aldridge.I hope that was a joke,otherwise you have problems.So far this year Paul has been one of the absolute best players in the league and he's not going to turn 23 until May 6th of next year.

When you look at the whole picture Paul is probably one of the two or three most valuable players in the league as a piece of a trade.He's a true superstar at a very young age and absolutely perfect to build a team around because he makes the game easier for everyone else on the team.If you traded him straight up for Kobe the team would be worse off.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

> Jim: When Michael plays the hypothetical game, I always say yes. And I am always busy. -The Office


Yes, I would trade Chris Paul. But Can't do it today because I am too busy trying to find a taker for Ryan Bowen.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> So the Hornets are the only team that has done such a thing I guess?


Note that all those players were still effective when they were let go. Are the Hornets the only team that let go every icon in their primes? Possibly.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Alzonzo and Baron Davis both forced the hornets to trade them.Trading Johnson really looked like a good move for awhile.Anthony Mason was a better player in the next couple of years.It was a wash at the worst.Muggsy was 33 years old when he left the Hornets


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't care what they did in the past. If you're asking me as a Hornets fan right now this minute, my answer is NO. OP asked if Hornets fans would come up with a possible package that we'd trade Paul for and my answer is NO.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Diable said:


> Both of those trades are absurd.Hinrich and Gordon or Roy and Aldridge.I hope that was a joke,otherwise you have problems.


if you wouldn't accept either of those deals, then you don't care about winning basketball games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> if you wouldn't accept either of those deals, then you don't care about winning basketball games.


ROFLOL!! What is wrong with you people? I mean seriously. Go ask Bulls fans if they'd trade Hinrich/Gordon for Paul and ask Blazer fans if they'd trade Roy/Aldridge for Paul. How much more would Roy/Aldridge, Hinrich/Gordon do along with West, Peja, Chandler than Paul?

Most of you coming in here with this nonsense aren't even Hornets fans so of course you'd say you'd trade him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> ROFLOL!! What is wrong with you people? I mean seriously. Go ask Bulls fans if they'd trade Hinrich/Gordon for Paul and ask Blazer fans if they'd trade Roy/Aldridge for Paul. How much more would Roy/Aldridge, Hinrich/Gordon do along with West, Peja, Chandler than Paul?
> 
> Most of you coming in here with this nonsense aren't even Hornets fans so of course you'd say you'd trade him.


the only nonsense here is that hornets fans are way overvaluing chris paul. he's a great young player, but if you can get two guys like hinrich/gordon or roy/aldridge you take those deals. and if you don't take lebron for paul, what's the point in even pretending to discuss basketball?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> if you wouldn't accept either of those deals, then you don't care about winning basketball games.


Every team in the NBA has a couple of above average players....Big damned deal...Last place teams have players of that caliber and the Hornets already have a player that's better than any of those guys.His name is David West and I think they took him with the 19th pick in the NBA draft.There's absolutely nothing special about them in the NBA and they will never take you anywhere unless they're the third best player on your team.Peja is better than Gordon when he's healthy...And he's not good for much unless you can create open shots for him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Probably if he keeps getting injured. At some point Baron was considered untradeable too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

HB said:


> Probably if he keeps getting injured. At some point Baron was considered untradeable too.


Maybe, but at this point in his career, the answer is NO. Baron was a Hornet for 6 years before he was traded. There is no reason for us to consider trading Paul right now. None.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Diable said:


> Every team in the NBA has a couple of above average players....Big damned deal...Last place teams have players of that caliber and the Hornets already have a player that's better than any of those guys.His name is David West and I think they took him with the 19th pick in the NBA draft.There's absolutely nothing special about them in the NBA and they will never take you anywhere unless they're the third best player on your team.Peja is better than Gordon when he's healthy...And he's not good for much unless you can create open shots for him.


david west is not even close to hinrich, gordon, roy, or aldridge. come on.

no point in me arguing this any further, if you can't even see that much.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> david west is not even close to hinrich, gordon, roy, or aldridge. come on.
> 
> no point in me arguing this any further, if you can't even see that much.


So now you're undervaluing West. You say we're overvaluing Paul but you're undervaluing West. If there's no need in you arguing this any further, you can kindly see your way out. :wave:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> So now you're undervaluing West. You say we're overvaluing Paul but you're undervaluing West. If there's no need in you arguing this any further, you can kindly see your way out. :wave:


you would take david west over any one of those four players?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow this thread took off since my last post. My answer is still the same I (as a fan) would not trade CP for NO ONE. Call it whatever you want overvalue or whatever, but I feel Chris is too valuable to this team. I'd also take David west over the others also. Remember this is a Hornets forum. You may not like the answer, but please respect it.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow, i'm pretty surprised at some of the responses i've seen. I imagined only guys like LeBron, Yao, Nash & Duncan were trade-proof (as long as they keep contending for a title). Guess i was wrong, Chris Paul is also trade-proof from the perspective of Hornets fans.

Just because i forgot to mention it in the original post, i had intended for my question to apply to this year. Because if he gets injured over & over, of course he's tradeable. But thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> you would take david west over any one of those four players?


David West is 18th in the NBA in PER right now.LaMarcus Aldridge has the highest PER of those players...He's 67th out of the eligible players.You simply have no clue about this.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Diable said:


> David West is 18th in the NBA in PER right now.LaMarcus Aldridge has the highest PER of those players...He's 67th out of the eligible players.You simply have no clue about this.


5 games. 5 games including the best game of his career. numbers correct themselves over time. come back in a month and tell me david west is better than them. it's funny enough now, but will be even more hilarious then.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Maybe, but at this point in his career, the answer is NO. Baron was a Hornet for 6 years before he was traded. There is no reason for us to consider trading Paul right now. None.


Just like there was no reason for trading Baron Davis for Speedy Claxton and Dale Davis, and then losing the best part of that deal (Not that he was amazing anyway) to Atlanta for nothing? Anyway, saying that you won't trade Chris Paul for Lebron James is rediculous. Paul is amazing, but he's no Lebron James (AKA the best player in the league.) Anyway, that was point one. Point two is that teams make decisions based on facts that none of us will be aware of anytime soon. I'm 99.5 percent sure that if Cleveland offered Lebron for Paul your GM would accept that deal very fast.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> *Just like there was no reason for trading Baron Davis for Speedy Claxton and Dale Davis, and then losing the best part of that deal (Not that he was amazing anyway) to Atlanta for nothing?* Anyway, saying that you won't trade Chris Paul for Lebron James is rediculous. Paul is amazing, but he's no Lebron James (AKA the best player in the league.) Anyway, that was point one. Point two is that teams make decisions based on facts that none of us will be aware of anytime soon. I'm 99.5 percent sure that if Cleveland offered Lebron for Paul your GM would accept that deal very fast.


Yes, there was a reason. Baron wanted to be traded. He was disgruntled and there was no point in keeping him. What does Atlanta have to do with this again? What has Speedy been doing in ATL? Like you said, teams make decisions based on facts that none of us will be aware of anytime soon but at the time, getting rid of Baron was addition by subtraction. Maybe the GM would trade Paul for Lebron. But the OP is asking the fans, not the GM.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Yes, there was a reason. Baron wanted to be traded. He was disgruntled and there was no point in keeping him. What does Atlanta have to do with this again? What has Speedy been doing in ATL? Like you said, teams make decisions based on facts that none of us will be aware of anytime soon but at the time, getting rid of Baron was addition by subtraction. Maybe the GM would trade Paul for Lebron. But the OP is asking the fans, not the GM.


So if someone wants to be traded (even demands it) you trade him for far under his value? Would you support trading Chris Paul and a bad contract on your team of your GM's choice (I don't know your team well enough to throw out a realistic name, I'll admit that) to the New York Knicks for Nate Robinson and the expiring Malik Rose? I mean, Nate is and will be a better player then Speedy will ever be, but I'm sure you don't see that trade as being fair for your team. I as a Knicks fan would love that trade to happen, but I wouldn't suggest it on the message boards, knowing full well that the chance it happens is about as good as that of David West becoming the next Kareem Abdul Jabar.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

Paul isn't literally untradeable but he is untradeable in practice. Of course if offered the GM would pull the trigger on Lebron, but neither fan base or GM would ever even consider that trade.

Roy/Aldridge and Hinrich/Gordon are just not enough, especially Hinrich/Gordon. Also you have to consider what terrible luck the Hornets have had all their good players and even draft pick Kobe have always wanted out. Now they have a likeable star who is absolutely critical for the franchise's financial viability in New Orleans. Trading him for Roy and Aldridge wouldn't even be considered for that reason, though even from a basketball perspective I would never do that trade, though I realize Roy and Aldridge are very talented players.

But Portland would be sick in w/ a Paul/Webster/Oden core


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> the only nonsense here is that hornets fans are way overvaluing chris paul. he's a great young player, but if you can get two guys like hinrich/gordon or roy/aldridge you take those deals. and if you don't take lebron for paul, what's the point in even pretending to discuss basketball?


Roy and Aldridge would have to be considered, however Hinrich and Gordon at not close to the value of Paul.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

leidout said:


> Wow, i'm pretty surprised at some of the responses i've seen. I imagined only guys like LeBron, Yao, Nash & Duncan were trade-proof (as long as they keep contending for a title). Guess i was wrong, Chris Paul is also trade-proof from the perspective of Hornets fans.
> 
> Just because i forgot to mention it in the original post, i had intended for my question to apply to this year. Because if he gets injured over & over, of course he's tradeable. But thanks for the input everyone!


Paul might be a better player than Nash right now which would make them the best PG in the league at around 23. It's not that hard to imagine that Hornets fans wouldn't want to trade him. I think Kobe, Lebron, Yao, Duncan, Garnett and Wade (if healthly) are the only players in the league more valuable than him right now.


----------

